# Shifa College of Medicine Admissions - Class of 2016



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Shifa College of Medicine Entry Test Result has been posted on the site. You will be required to submit your equivalence and then the List of Selected Candidates for interview will be posted. 

Check out your score at shifacollege.edu
Good Luck!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

What has been the lowest entry test score to receive admission


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

whats yours?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

List of Selected Candidates for Interview has been posted at the Shifa College of Medicine Main Lobby. And, Also displayed online. 

Check it out here:
http://www.shifacollege.edu/scm/in2011/in2011.htm

Good Luck!


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

talib said:


> What has been the lowest entry test score to receive admission


mine 45.26% in entrance............but my name is not in the list???


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

anyone here who is in the list?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes i am on the list,mine in entrance test were 53.75...
300 candidates have been called for the interview...


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

i got my name in the list too!


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

people, i'm in the list...d'you guys know what kinda stuff they're gonna ask us??? :S


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

do anyone know about the grades of last student who is in the list???


----------



## Danny Boi (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I don't know what they are going to ask you but it would be wise of you to get a bit of knowledge about the health care system of Pakistan,the pros and cons of private and public sectors and what is your opinion about them.They might also ask you things like why do you want to become a doctor(be honest),where do you see yourself in 10 years (say something like I want to clear my USMLE and hope to get a residency spot in Internal Medicine or clear my PLAB etc etc ).Hope it helped ! #happy


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

mine too!


----------



## sanam (Oct 23, 2011)

does anybody know how many candidates will there be in shifas 1st list?


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

sanam said:


> does anybody know how many candidates will there be in shifas 1st list?


Probably a hundred, since that is the number of seats allocated to Shifa. But there could be more, because several people drop out every year.
If you're in the first 250 or so, I'd say you have a chance. #yes


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

not 250......just 150


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> not 250......just 150


Yeah, I guess you're right. I was thinking about what I'd said. 250 is a pretty long shot.


----------



## doc.to.be (Nov 9, 2011)

hey can anybody tell me.. that whether one should go for shifa or cmh? which one is better?
and anybody here knows about the hostels of shifa? are they good for girls?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

which one is better shifa or lmdc?


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

amerhch said:


> which one is better shifa or lmdc?


SHIFA! #happy 

on the other hand, if you compare it with cmh, I would choose cmh #happy


----------



## doc.to.be (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay thanks alot! And anybody here has an idea about the hostels of shifa? Are they fine? The environment for girls etc?


----------



## doc.to.be (Nov 9, 2011)

Is cmh better than shifa? Like in studies , environment and the clinical part?


----------



## doc.to.be (Nov 9, 2011)

so i got a call from shifa..... shoud i choose shifa.. or wait for cmh and shaikh zayed...
im so confuesd :O


----------

